# KY-CHAMP-Stunning Male Golden Ret.-So Sad



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KY-CHAMP-Stunning Male G.R.-GRRAND NEEDS TRANSPORT HELP*

*KY-CHAMP-Stunning Male Golden Ret.-So Sad*



http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15833087&mtf=1


Champ 

Golden Retriever
Large Adult Male Dog Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Champ

*Champ came in as a stray with several other dogs including Willa. Champ has been fighting over Willa with several other male dogs and has a few fresh wounds. Champ is about 5 years old. Despite his wound caused by the girl in heat Champ is good with other dogs. If you are interested in this pet please *contact us as soon as possible. We take in approximately 5000 animals a year. Unfortunately we are a high kill shelter due to the amount of animals being brought to the shelter. If you are not local we can recommend transport services.
Please email us at [email protected]
or call at 270-685-8275. Please Hurry! We are also VERY rescue friendly. My Contact InfoDaviess County Animal Control 
Owensboro, KY 
270-685-8275 
[email protected] 
See more pets from Daviess County Animal Control 
Share on Facebook

***I EMLD. GRRAND.*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness. He is gorgeous. I wish I didnt have a full house. I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

He is gorgeous, what a shame, I hope someone can help him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I sent his info and picture to GRRAND in Louisville, KY


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Champ*

Thanks everyone and Sandy thanks for sending Champ to GRRAND and I did, too.

*Here is the msg. I got from Debbie of GRRAND:

I can take him--I have a volunteer checking on him with Ashley at Davies Co.--only issue is getting him here. I understand that MTGRR often times pulls them from there too.*
*
**Does anyone know someone close to shelter that can get Champ and bring him to GRRAND or meet GRRAND somewhere?*
PLEASE email Andrea and Debbie, if you can help:
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

